# C'est quoi ces nouvelles demandes??



## pommedamour26 (11 Octobre 2022)

bonjour 
j'ai eu un entretien téléphonique pour un nouveau contrat tout se passait bien jusqu'au moment ou la maman demande pour venir allaiter son bébé la journée pendant le temps de garde du coup je lui explique que non ça ne se passe pas comme ça elle doit tirer son lait et le mettre dans des biberons que je lui donnerais la journée je lui explique qu'avec maman ce sera le sein et chez nounou du coup le biberon ensuite elle insiste je lui dis que non moi je ne fais pas ça l'enfant est confié pour la journée car voulait venir entre 2 lui donner le sein dans sa voiture et le redéposer je n'ai jamais travaillé comme ça c'est la 1ère fois qu'on me fait une telle demande puis si elle vient 3 fois dans la journée??!! surtout qu'elle m'a dit que son 1er elle l'avait allaité jusqu'à ses 18 mois du coup j'ai expliqué que ça ne se faisait pas pour justement permettre a l'enfant de faire la différence entre maman et nounou et la journée ou il est confié ben il sera nourrit avec le biberon puis bon je le prends je le rends non merci ça va être des aller retour sans arrêt puis on nous répète qu'avec le covid faut prendre des précautions moi en tous cas je ne travaille pas comme ça finalement on fixe une rencontre donc pour aujourd'hui qui bien sur vient d'être annulé le jour même!!  alors qu'elle m'a appelé jeudi dernier... mais je n'ai pas été surprise mais bon finalement c'est pas plus mal que ça n'a pas commencé car ça aurait pu créer des tensions dés le départ .
Du coup je me mets à la recherche d'un autre contrat et là en regardant les annonces je vois une maman qui demande une garde pour 2 journées pleines et les 2 autres journées en coupure... on n'est pas des garderies ni l'école c'est quoi ces nouvelles demandes je le dépose tôt le matin je viens le récupérer vers 11 h et on redépose pour le gouter jusqu'au soir... ben non merci je passe mon tour je ne sais pas si des assistantes travaillent comme ça mais je trouve que les demandes sont de plus en plus farfelus on vous paie que ce qu'on a besoin dans la journée et chez toi c'est un moulin ça rentre ça sort sans arrêt.. moi entre 13 et 16 h pas de départ pour justement permettre aux petits de faire leur sieste tranquillement car ça aussi les demandes de départ à 14h ...ben non en fait votre enfant sera à la sieste il ne va pas dormir 1h et réveiller tous les copains parce que vous souhaitez le récupérer à 14h et en général ça va les parents comprennent et se disent ben oui en effet du coup départ 16h minimum 
je voulais juste échanger et voir comment vous procéder et comment vous réagissez face à toutes ses nouvelles demandes 
bonne journée à tous


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

bonjour

ça serait bien d'aérer un peu ton texte car là c'est quand même très difficile à lire 

pour l'allaitement par maman en journée pour ma part c'est un non catégorique, qu'elle veuille allaiter son enfant jusqu'à 18 mois tant mieux je l'ai fais aussi pour mes 2 filles sauf que... j'ai pris un congés parental... oui j'assume mes choix

pour la coupure en journée je ne suis pas pour non plus et ce pour 2 raisons :
1- ça fait quand même beaucoup de séparation pour l'enfant
2- et surtout cela te fait une amplitude horaire énorme.. pour finalement peu de salaire donc là non merci


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi ça aurait été non aussi pour tout.
Là je viens de dépanner 10 jours une famille où la petite arrivait certains jours à 11h30 (là à la limite c'est juste avant le repas, pourquoi pas).
Mais un autre jour elle arrivait à 13h30 et là du coup j'attendais pour coucher les autres pour pas que l'arrivée de la petite à 13h30 les réveille à peine endormis. Et bien ça me conforte dans l'idée que plus jamais de la vie...
Et oui je constate aussi des demandes de plus en plus farfelues.... Que les après-midi, ou alors très très tôt, ou très très tard, ou les samedis qui deviennent récurrents, ou juste 2 jours.
Et là, la dernière en date : aller récupérer l'enfant chez la Nounou à 16h30 et faire ensuite 16h30/19h car l'autre nounou veut pas finir plus tard que 16h30... (et ils recherchent une 2° ass mat, pas un baby-sitter)..
Bah fallait pas la choisir...


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

NON NON NON prenez un congé parental ce sera + simple pour votre enfant et SURTOUT POUR VOUS ..

*Allez* *NEXT*

J’ajoute COVID .. même SANS COVID .... et les autres accueillis ... c’est la fête au village ...

Idem Kikine.. AERER texte ... svp merci beaucoup ☺️


----------



## Petuche (11 Octobre 2022)

Pommedamour j'aurai réagis comme toi. J'ai eu des bb allaiteset mon prochain le sera aussi, mais quand ils arrivent chez moi je demande à ce que le petit sache prendre le bib, bien sûr avec le lait de la maman. Pas de PE dans la journée chez moi, d'abord parceque je veux être tranquille, vis à vis des autres enfants et aussi pour ce petit qui n'aurait plus de repair chez moi. Et en ce qui concerne les journées coupées c'est non non. A ce moment là ils prennent une babysitteur.  Nous ne sommes pas une halte garderie. C'est quand même fou toutes ces nouvelles demandes. Il y a quelques années on ne voyait pas ça.


----------



## Titine15 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ça serait non pour tout les allers retours de la maman, les départs à 14h j'ai donné pendant 2 ans avec le même petit et plus jamais
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et voilà "Je VEUX travailler mais si l'ass mat me laisse venir 2 ou 3 fois par jour pour allaiter mon bébé et déduire les moments où il sera avec moi ben oui pourquoi pas ? ce serait SUPER elle est chez elle après tout ! donc çà ne va pas la déranger 🤔 car moi j'ai un VRAI travail alors elle va accepter à coup sûr et elle va comprendre mon problème c'est certain !!!" et bien NON tu prends un congés parental ma petite dame !!! on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre non mais c'est quoi ces demandes farfelues ??? 😣


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais même le beurre, l’argent du beurre et le sourire de la crémière 😁😀😊🤪


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Une fois en entretien des parents m’avaient demandé où leur enfant pourrait marcher à 4 pattes chez moi ? 🤔 Euh ben au plafond peut-être ??


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ben le sourire çà m'étonnerait !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Juste pour info 

Lorsqu’un parent oubli x chose à me donner (couches, boite serum) donc ils vont vite acheter à INTERMARCHÉ à côté et mets si portillon fermé derrière le portillon ou ma porte d'entrée si portillon encore ouvert.

La raison : que leur enfant justement ne revoit pas leur parent et qu’il se mette à pleurer. Logique ! 

Alors je viens pour l’allaitement toutes les 2h1/2 ou 3h ... et par « malchance ou chance » le bébé dort + que prévu ... on fait quoi ... on propose le thé... non ... le café ... ☕️🍪

*STOP* tu gardes ton gosse et *BASTA* ou tu fais notre métier, tu deviens AM et tu changeras d’avis 👎🏼😡


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Titine

*2* *ANS* 👎🏼😇🤯👑


----------



## zelande (11 Octobre 2022)

Ici aussi, de plus en plus de demandes avec des départs à 14 ou 15h.    J'ai accepté une petite de 2 ans qui part à 13h30, c'est la grande limite. ça ne pose pas trop de soucis car la maman est quasiment toujours en avance. Quant au demandes "farfelues", oui j'ai mon lot aussi. C'est comme les annonces immobilières, il faut savoir décrypter!!
" cherche nounou passionnée, très patiente  et active pour loulou curieux et plein de vie qui aime découvrir et expérimenter par lui même"   HUmmmm      ne serait ce pas cherche nounou infatigable, qui garde son self contrôle en toutes occasions pour un loulou turbulent qui n'arrête pas et qui écoute ce qu'on lui demande quand il y pense, c'est à dire pas souvent ???????


----------



## Titine15 (11 Octobre 2022)

Oui oui Chantou 2 ans et c'est bien pour ça que plus jamais, qu'elle horreur
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu une demande pour un accueil à partir de 14h, j’ai refusé. La dame a fini par me rappeler ( après avoir enchaîné les refus) pour proposer 10h, j’ai accepté mais au final c’était pas top pour les copains arrivés bien plus tôt ( parfois j’attendais pas pour proposer une activité). Là j’ai eu une demande 7h30/14h30 et j’ai refusé tout net en argumentant et demandant un départ à 16h au plus tôt, elle a refusé, son bébé doit s’adapter à ses horaires et les autres aussi, bon ben elle cherche toujours et se plaint 😂 Sinon aussi une demande sympathique, 9h/15h puis 18h/21h et des samedis travaillés. Un papa uniquement pour le soir ( au choix à son domicile ou au mien) et le samedi toute la journée. Une famille aussi en cas d’empêchement de leur assistante maternelle ( 10 à 20h)


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Marine35

« Un papa uniquement pour le soir ( au choix à son domicile ou au mien) et le samedi toute la journée. Une famille aussi en cas d’empêchement de leur assistante maternelle ( 10 à 20h) »

Et après dans quel lit le papa 😅😂

Une AM a piqué le papa et hop … divorcé … et hop l’AM a son pognon … 👍🙌.

Les mamans devraient faire gaffe quand même ! Elles sont aveugles ou quoi !


----------



## Dodo95 (11 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez bien fait de mettre tout de suite les choses au clair.
Il y a quelques années, j’ai reçu une maman qui voulait déjeuner chez moi tous les midis 🤔 
Euh comment vous dire c’est pas possible !!!! Chez moi c´est pas un restaurant 😆🤣😂


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'un PE formule une demande que les AMs sont tenues d'y répondre en l'état.
Surtout pour un 1er enfant il n'est pas rare de devoir expliquer ce qui est possible et ce qui ne l'est pas.

Ces dernières années nous pouvons constater de plus en plus de Mères allaitantes (ce qui est super) donc il n'est pas surprenant que dans le lot i y en ait pour espérer que la reprise du travail ne modifie rien à ce choix. Il faut rassurer la Maman, son bébé continuera de préférer le sein de sa Maman aussi longtemps qu'elle voudra le lui proposer et ce même s'il y a des biberons dans la journée en son absence (avec son lait ou avec du lait maternisé). Elle n'est donc pas obligée de prendre un congé parental pour continuer d'allaiter son bébé, il faudra juste accepter qu'elle le fera différemment.

Perso non pas d'allée et venue en journée, pas d'allaitement chez moi au milieu du temps d'accueil non plus mais volontier une Maman peut me porter son lait.

Maintenant si vraiment cette Maman tient à ce que son bébé ne boive QUE SON lait qu'à SON SEIN directement du producteur au consommateur, je peux comprendre son envie mais non elle ne pourra pas alors me confier son enfant.
Je pense qu'au niveau de son travail ça va être compliqué aussi de faire entendre à son patron qu'elle s'absenterait plusieurs fois par jour.
Sans compter qu'alors que devra faire Nounou si jamais bébé a faim mais Maman n'est pas là?
Même avec une grande ouverture d'esprit cela me semble utopiste.

Du coup face à son insistance je ne pense pas que je lui aurais donné un RDV: autant s'épargner.

Si elle a annulé le RDV c'est peut être qu'elle a trouvé une AM pour accepter? Une débutante qui ne sait pas encore où elle mets les pieds? A moins que cette AM soit simplement plus en phase avec l'idée et accepte en conscience? Dans les 2 cas c'est parfait tant que PE et AM sont en accord.


----------



## Lijana (11 Octobre 2022)

Geiselda, comment faire pour rassurer une maman qui ne veut pas des biberons pour son enfant? D'après elle, si elle donne ou fait donne sont lait au biberon l'enfant ne voudra pas le sein après, car moins d'effort au biberon qu'au sein.
le lait sera à donner à la cuillère ou au petit verre.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ah on se marre bien des demandes saugrenues !

Tu dois être pas mal Marine35 pour avoir eu une proposition d’accueil

 « Un papa uniquement pour le soir ( au choix à son domicile ou au mien) et le samedi toute la journée »

 💕💞💓👩‍❤️‍👨 👉🏼 🛌 👉🏼 Mariage 💒 😅😂


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Il s’était peut-être trompé d’annonce 😬


----------



## bidulle (11 Octobre 2022)

un bébé diversifié peut boire le lair au sein uniquement le matin et le soir, et même la nuit, chez l'ass mat, légumes et fruits et ça ira.


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai eu des bb allaités le lait de maman pris au biberon uniquement avec une dose supplémentaire et un peu de lait congelé en cas de besoin. 
En plus bb allaité c'est boire a la demande si bb a faim a 11 h 30 et le rdv avec maman a 12 h bonjour le chagrin.
L'allaitement au sein est aussi un moment câlin ça peut être long il y a moyen de perturber l'organisation de nounou et son groupe.
Chez nounou les employeurs ne s'installent pas. J'ai déjà entendu une collègue ou 2 qui acceptent la venue d'une maman quand bb refuse le bib.
Quand aux horaires entre coupés correspondent a des horaires de caissières ou agents d'entretien. Pas cool pour le rythme d'un petit!


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Lijana on ne peut que expliquer que le mythe du bébé qui préfère le biberon par facilité n'a pas lieux d'être au delà de quelques semaines. C'est avec un nourrisson qu'il faut éviter le biberon. Une fois que bébé est bien au sein il le préfèrera.
J'explique mais si Maman s'agrippe à son fantasme, refuse de me faire confiance, peut être parce que c'est une fabuleuse excuse pour ne pas trop lacher son bébé, peut être même qu'alors elle pourra affirmer haut et fort que "ce n'est pas de sa faute si elle ne peut pas reprendre le travail c'est parce que les vilaines Nounou ne veulent pas qu'elle vienne allaiter chez elles", peu importe, dans ce cas on ne travaillera pas ensemble et c'est tout. Qui suis je moi pour forcer une Maman à se separer de son bébé?!
Je peux lui affirmer autant que je veux (parce que c'est la stricte verité) que j'ai eut plein de Mamans qui ont allaité longtemps (matin et soir + leur lait en journée au biberon) mais si elle préfère douter de moi c'est que nous ne pouvons pas travailler ensemble. C'est evident.
Pour autant son argument à elle ne pourra pas m'obliger à accepter son mode de fonctionnement.
Sinon demain le bébé-cododo faudra t il que le Parent se rende disponible pour chaque sieste et venir dormir chez moi avec son bébé?
Pourtant, là encore, j'ai eut des bébé-cododo: ils ont toujours très bien dormis chez moi... sans moi!


----------



## Capri95 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le cas lors d'une demande que j'ai refusé.
Venir allaité chez moi hors de question, ma maison n'est pas un courant d'air..
De plus le dérangement que cela peut occasionner par rapport aux autre accueillis et à mon organisation.
Une bébé chez nounou doit pouvoir prendre le biberon c'est impératif, je suis d'accord avec le fait que la maman peut me déposer le matin son lait voir même en congelé.
Une collègue accepté ce système.. cela n'a pas duré longtemps ! fin de contrat très rapide.
Encore un autre cas la petite ne prenait que le sein, cette maman à mis la petite en accueil chez une assmat, le biberon ne passer pas résultat des courses fin de contrat sur la demande de l'assmat.


----------



## Lijana (11 Octobre 2022)

Merci !
Moi aussi j’ai eu une fratrie , 3 enfants allaités et j’avais les biberons avec le lait de maman. Aucun soucis. Mais cette dernière maman 🤨 ummmm


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Marine35
> 
> « Un papa uniquement pour le soir ( au choix à son domicile ou au mien) et le samedi toute la journée. Une famille aussi en cas d’empêchement de leur assistante maternelle ( 10 à 20h) »
> 
> ...


Tu rigoles mais c’est arrivé dans une crèche où je travaillais, un papa en instance de divorce draguait une collègue. On rigolait au départ mais c’est devenu gênant et lourd pour l’équipe. La collègue était en couple mais elle a fini par céder à la tentation. Sinon dans une autre crèche j’ai trouvé un soir une lettre sur mon pare-brise coincée avec l’essuie-glace 😱 j’étais choquée, il avait signé de son prénom mais je ne voyais pas qui c’était. Les collègues n’ont pas rigolé car elles ont compris que ça craignait. Et c’est là qu’une a une révélation et me sort c’est le papa de M, il n’arrête pas de te regarder, il cherche à attirer ton attention, si t’es occupée il attend pour te parler. Sa femme était enceinte du 2eme ! Il m’espionnait car nous nous garions à l’extérieur du parking crèche ( excepté ouverture ou fermeture) et planning variable avec des horaires différents tous les jours. J’ai prévenu la directrice et elle l’a convoqué. Une collègue a dit plus jamais je fais appel à lui, il est venu à domicile faire du dépannage informatique


----------



## zabeth 1 (11 Octobre 2022)

C'est vrai qu'il y a des demandes assez "surprenantes"  : 
j'ai vu notamment une annonce de parents qui ont trouvé une assistante maternelle pour leur enfant mais qui ne sera disponible qu'à partir de juin 2023, donc ils cherchent une assistante maternelle pour un CDD de "dépannage" pour fin mars, avril et mai, après la fin du congé maternité de madame.
ben pourquoi avoir choisi cette assistante maternelle dans ce cas ? je pense au bébé, il va être complètement perturbé ....


Et sinon, l'allaitement chez moi, c'est non, même pas en rêve. Dans ces cas, c'est la porte ouverte à tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ah bah DÉPANNAGE informatique, plombier, électricien ...à domicile...j’avais mis à cause de la puer « cinglée «  un baby phone ... d’ailleurs il faut que je le vende ... une lubie pour l'autre, j’entends même le SILENCE ... donc j'achète le baby-phone ... comment ai-je pu accepter ... je devais avoir une maladie au cerveau 🧠...

Enfin BREF

Je mets ce fameux baby-phone et à 14h j’entends les soupirs ... TOUT de leurs parties de jambes en l’air d’une voisine qui avait fait appel ... à un plombier ou autre à domicile pdt que son mari était au boulot.

Donc au début ça m’a fait rire mais après obligée d'éteindre   ... donc 60€ pour RIEN à cause de l’autre Et de mon cerveau endommagé par elle 👎🏼😡


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi avec le babyphone de ma fille, on avait entendu nos voisins… s’engueuler ! C’est pas mieux. Problème d’interférence avec d’autres appareils à ondes.

J’ai eu des voisins aussi qui installaient des interphones à leur portail sur la même fréquence, du coup quand quelqu’un sonnait chez Paul, c’est chez Pierre que ça répondait, un vrai bazar 😂 

Dis-moi Chantou, tu as mis une photo de toi faisant la queue à la station ce matin, ça doit pomper ce modèle 😆


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

BRAVO Caro qui a tilté ... bah oui ça pompe ...


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Blague à part, une fois sur la Nationale près de chez nous, Patrico tourne sa tête et vois un chanteur très connu ... qui a ce genre de bagnole et qui habite notre village ... et Patrico lui fait signe de baisser sa vitre pour lui parler ... tu sais manuellement 😀🙌 et ils discutent tous les 2 lors du petit embouteillage ... j'étais morte de rire que Patrico lui ai fait signe le coup de baisser sa vitre comme dans l’ancien temps, bah cool Patrico « c’est un mec comme un autre »

 SAUF pas le même compte en banque 🤑


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Un jour à une station de service à la sortie de Rennes en direction de Lorient j'ai fait le plein en même temps que ... 
Allez petit quizz : je suis un acteur français. Je suis mondialement connu. Je suis toujours en vie. 
Alors ... ?


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je comprends que tu la caches dans ton garage quand la PMI te rend visite 😉😉
C’était qui le chanteur Chantou ?? Patriiiick?
Catie, je dirais Depardieu


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et devinez qui j’ai vu à la Baule faire du vélo avec une coach ?
Indice chez vous : ancien présentateur de Fort Boyard, acteur, a un fils très connu qui bosse aussi à la télé…


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Un jour à une station de service à la sortie de Rennes en direction de Lorient j'ai fait le plein en même temps que ...
> Allez petit quizz : je suis un acteur français. Je suis mondialement connu. Je suis toujours en vie.
> Alors ... ?


Jean Dujardin ? Jean Reno ? Moi j’ai pris le train avec Jean-Pierre Coffe à Rennes, Jean-Jacques Goldman aussi dans une autre ville bretonne et servi le plateau petit déjeuner de Cindy Fabre en nuisette


----------



## bidulle (11 Octobre 2022)

alors moi j'ai pris l'avion avec Michel Sardou
et là seule chose qui met venu à l'esprit c'est que si l'avion se crachait on parlerait uniquement de lui et pas des 250 autres passagers .....


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Et devinez qui j’ai vu à la Baule faire du vélo avec une coach ?
> Indice chez vous : ancien présentateur de Fort Boyard, acteur, a un fils très connu qui bosse aussi à la télé…


Castaldi ?


----------



## bidulle (11 Octobre 2022)

depardieu ? @Catie6432


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35  qui était en nuisette ? Cindy Fabre ou toi ?


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bravo @Marine35 Jean-Pierre Castaldi


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> @Marine35  qui était en nuisette ? Cindy Fabre ou toi ?


😂 j’étais en soubrette


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432  Omar Sy


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Caro35 yesssss


----------



## Dodo95 (11 Octobre 2022)

Le mois dernier, j’etais avec des amis en terrasse, quand se sont installés Stromae et Louane juste à côté de nous.
Du coup on a levé nos verres et on a discuté avec eux, c’était très sympas.


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bravo Catie35 ! Quelle vista ! Et oui. Chacun à notre pompe à essence. Je l'ai regardé... Il m'a regardé ... Il m'a souri ... Je lui ai souri🥰 ...
Bon les filles ne rêvez pas ! 
Il m'a dit "et oui ! C'est moi !". 
Il était beaucoup plus jeune, portait un Jean un t shit blanc une veste en cuir et avait un gant de conduite en cuir dans la poche arrière de son Jean. Il conduisait une petite sportive décapotable. Il faisait son plein lui même. Je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier. 
Il est remonté dans sa voiture avec un dernier sourire vers moi. 
Comme dans un film ! 
Et je l'ai regardé s'en aller...
Bon ce n'est pas tout ça ! Ça suffit les souvenirs ! 
A l'époque pas de smartphone pour immortaliser tout ça 🥺
Restent les souvenirs et ce qu'on en fait. 
Bon en bref, j'ai croisé Gérard Depardieu qui faisait le plein dans une station service en Bretagne ! Pas de quoi en faire des tonnes non plus ! 
Mais ces sourires...! 🙃😍🥰🤩


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Octobre 2022)

La puéricultrice lors de la visite à mon domicile pour l'agrément m'avait dit que c'était des demandes qui pouvaient arrivées. Mais qu'en général c'était plutôt le midi sur la pause pas plusieurs fois par jour. Perso j'accepterai si c'est effectivement dans ce cadre.
Pour le bébé confié le matin puis à partir de 16h, ça fait vraiment le parent qui ne veut pas payer les heures de siestes lol, perso je n'accepterai pas.


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

@Dodo95  Sérieux ? La chance 🥹


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Heu Caro35. J'en suis encore toute remuée de cet affaire ! 😅


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

J'ai aussi croisé Alain Souchon après un concert. J'étais avec une amie. Il était assis sur les marches de la rue de la Parcheminerie à Rennes. On lui a dit avoir suivi son concert. On a commencé à discuter. Ça a duré plus d'une demi heure. C'est une crème d'homme !!!!


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ben moi j’avais tapé la discute avec Laurent Baffie, Pascal Sellem et Daniel Russo après leur représentation à Rennes de ma pièce « Sexe, magouilles et culture générale ».
Mon mari a revu Pascal Sellem ce week-end à Ploermel à un tournoi de poker ! Et il n’a pas osé aller vers lui…


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et @MeliMelo qui continue à parler du sujet 😂 
C’est vrai qu’on a encore dévié 😬


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon @Chantou1 c’est qui ton chanteur ??


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ouch ! Pan sur les doigts ! 😥


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement on peut se dire qu'il est un peu dommage de s'engager avec quelqu'un qui n'a pourtant pas la place au moment où on en aura vraiment besoin.
Du coup l'AM qui accepte juste pour les 3 mois, s'engage ensuite pour un autre qui arriverait après le mois de juin. mais si celui qui est venu de mars à mai veut finalement rester car les Parents se rendent compte qu'il y est très bien et que ce sera perturbant pour lui de changer, que fera l'AM n°1? Honorer son engagement de juin ou poursuivre avec cet enfant? Et du coup l'AM n°2 de juin dira c'est degulasse moi j'avais bloqué la place pour eux mais ils ont rompu l'engagement et je me retrouve le bec dans l'eau. 
Pff, c'est quand même dommage, non?!


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 y’en a des vedettes en Bretagne et à Rennes ! J’ai mangé dans une crêperie avec Patrick Timsit, enfin la table à côté…il nous a invité avec ma copine à boire un café avec eux, on n’était pas discrètes 😂 le cidre sans doute 😉 *c’est Patriiiick Timsitttt *il a plaisanté, il a dit l’autre Patrick il a droit à *Patriiiikkkk *mais moi c’est prénom et nom


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et bien nous avec mon mari on s'est retrouvé côte à côte avec Patrick DEWAERE il tournait son dernier film à Paris au jardin des plantes peu de temps après ils se suicidait mais on ne l'avait pas vu tout de suite ... j'ai des photos mais pas terrible c'était un vieil appareil à l'époque voilà !!! mon Patrico à moi Chantou !


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Patrick Dewaere ! Wouah ! Quel acteur ! 🤩


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Alors c’est un SECRET ..,. 😅


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Dewaere la classe !
Les valseuses avec le Depardieu de Catie


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, c’est pas drôle 😒


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

j’ai fumé une cigarette avec Guillaume Canet lors d’un tournage dans les Yvelines. Je l’ai déjà dit sur ce forum et j’ai été figurante avec Sandrine Bonnaire et un autre film avec Audrey Tautou et un comédien Jean Yann


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Secret « privé » + tard un jour ... des « secrets » de stars ... ou de gens célèbres à la TV ... j’ai une taupe 😀


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Octobre 2022)

Dans un avion, j'ai croisé Pascal Sevran.
Lorsque j'avais 20 ans, il y avait un concert dans ma ville, dans l'après midi le groupe répétait. Le chanteur et les musiciens ont voulu m'inviter à boire un verre avec mes 2 copines. Le chanteur me paraissait vieux du haut de mes 20 piges. Je lui dit, même pas en rêve et mes copines de l'époque qui me disent, putain c'est little Bob, moi, connais pas et je tourne les talons.
Je ne connaissais absolument pas le Monsieur.
J'ai croisé Vanessa Paradis à un café à Paris. Je n'ai jamais trinqué, parlé ou demandé un orthographe au peu de personnalités que j'ai croisé. Pour moi, des gens ordinaires, je ne suis pas star systeme


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Alors @Chantou1 on radote ?? La clope avec Guillaume Canet, ça fait 10 fois que tu nous la sors😆
Mon mari avait croisé Vanessa Demouy à Paris à l’époque de Classe Mannequin, elle essayait de se cacher et évitait les regards 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Marine35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Caro35 chantou noie le poisson 😂


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

J'ai croisé et osé saluer Albert Jacquard le grand physicien au jardin du Luxembourg à Paris. Beaucoup d'émotion quand il m'a répondu et de le voir en vrai ! 
Également, j'ai bu un verre en terrasse à Aix en Provence avec Jean Pierre Papin. Très gentil et discret.


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Chantou tu es une naine et ton amoureux aussi dans votre petite décapotable.?? Tu nous as menti elle n'est même pas orange ta voiture


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

Tu as raison @Marine35 pour Chantou, du coup je la boycotte
@Catie6432 sympa P.A.P.1
Quand je suis allée à Moscou, il y avait Claudie Haigneré dans l’avion, une des rares femmes à être allée dans l’espace !
@nounoucat1 tu as raison, en plus ils roulent sur la pelouse !!


----------



## zelande (11 Octobre 2022)

Dans mon ancien boulot, j'en a vu pas mal des stars, je me suis occupée de certaines d'entre elles. Sinon, le voisin d'une amie de ma fille, c'est Bertignac et ma deuzième était en classe avec le fils de Vanessa Demouy. Très sympa d'aileurs


----------



## Caro35 (11 Octobre 2022)

@zelande  c’était quoi ton ancien boulot pour t’être occupée de stars ?


----------



## Isa78 (11 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'étais plus jeune, je travaillais sur les Champs-Elysées et j'ai croisé pas mal de stars.
Notamment Francis Lalanne, il est aussi dingue en vrai qu'à la télé, vraiment barré le gars mais très rigolo. J'ai vu l'équipe de France 99, très sympa pour certains d'autres moins. J'ai également parlé avec l'ancienne miss France Sonia Roland, elle est gentille, douce et vraiment très belle ! 
J'ai croisé également Geneviève de Fontenay très hautaine et arrogante, pas du tout aimé.


----------



## zelande (11 Octobre 2022)

J'étais ce qu'on appelle coordinatrice d'escale. Ce qui signifie que je bossais pour différentes compagnies aériennes, clientes d'ADP. Je gérais les départs, arrivées, transits, les problèmes des passagers, les passagers à profil particuliers (dont les stars, les politiques, les "princes" des emirats..)


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Caro 😅

« La clope avec Guillaume Canet, ça fait 10 fois que tu nous la sors »

Non je radote pas c’était pour voir si vous suiviez 🙌😂

Caro 2 points


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon et il y a MOI aussi comme star 😅


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

vous déviez un peu là.....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Octobre 2022)

Ben moi aussi j en ai vue  et parler , manger ...avec des stars 😀 enfin je dirais pas des stars mais des personnes connu

Il y a eu Johanna , blanche , François et Barbara de plus belle la vie

Agustin galiana alors lui il est trop beau et super sympa

Et j ai participer à 2 émissions TV , cette émission existe plus mais elle a eu son succès quelques temps ..... C était tous ensemble avec Marc Emmanuelle


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi j'ai vu beaucoup de "stars" un peu has been car elle venait dans mon village lors de la fête ... Lio Marie Myriam Peter et Sloane Rose Laurens et Gérard Blanc (tout 2 DCD depuis) Jean Roukas les Forbans François Feldman Julie Piétri j'en oublie etc ... la plupart que l'on retrouve dans les chanteurs des années 80 en tournée ... petit village où on ne prend pas cher de l'heure mais où on reçoit des artistes !!! 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon je vois que le sujet vous a plu 👍😅 tout ça a cause d’une Ferrari 😂 … c’est beau de rêver 😴 💰🤑😅

Allez je vous mets mon bateau 🛶 🏃🏼‍♀️🏃🚣‍♀️

Ah oui à Villers « Tata Yoyo » Annie Cordy 🤭🫣


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bon je vous mets autre chose + sympa où j’ai passé une sacré soirée cet été

Le guitariste EXTRAORDINAIRE 👍 j’ai fait un selfie avec lui 🫣🤭


----------



## pommedamour26 (11 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses je vois que je ne suis pas la seule 
L’allaitement ne me pose aucun soucis des l’instant où il est pris dans le biberon afin que je puisse lui donner et qu’il comprenne qu’il est chez moi pour la journée 
Moi c’est pareil si un parent a oublié quelquechose le laisse devant ma porte et me prévient qu’il l’a déposé afin d’éviter des pleurs inutiles 
Bonne soirée à toutes


----------



## Samantha6 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je vais peut-être vous choquer mes chères collègues. Je n'accepterais pas que la maman face des aller-retour chez moi ça c'est sûr, poyr moi, et pour mes accueillis. Cela dit, j'ai une petite qui est allaitée, le lait est tiré et congelé, il arrive tout les matin bien emballé. Sauf que la maman travaille de nuit, le papa dépose la petite à 7h30 donc avant que sa mère n'arrive, et repart au travail avant que le papa n'arrive, donc la mère et la fille ne se voient pas pendant 48h.. On en a discuté, et c'est moi qui a proposé de venir à 16h45 avant d'aller à son travail, passer un petit quart d'heure avec sa fille et lui donner le sein chez moi et non pas dans la voiture.. On parle d'humain aussi. Je ne peux pas accepter l'idée qu'une maman ne voit pas son enfant alors qu'elle est dans la même ville. Ça ne me dérange pas du tout et ça ne perturbe pas mon organisation. Une bonne tétée, un petit regard les yeux dans les yeux pour se donner l'assurance jusqu'à demain.


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

là, c'est très différent, il s'agit de répondre à un besoin réel, et non à un caprice de maman qui ne veut pas se séparer de son bébé, je pense que je ferai pareil que toi dans cette situation, surtout que je pense que le contrat n'est probablement pas sur 5 j semaine.
J'ai une chambre d'amis dont elle pourrait profiter.
J'ai actuellement une petite d'1 an, toujours allaitée par maman, et qui depuis février est chez moi et à toujours refusé les biberon, la maman ne tire rien, et pas de pénurie dans son cas


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Liline

Petite d’1 AN devrait depuis longtemps manger comme les copains ...

J’ai déjà eu des enfants allaités et lait mis dans bib que parfois ils ne voulaient pas, donc décision très vite prise pour la diversification qui avait été instaurée et de toute façon pas le choix car les parents travaillaient et hors de question pdt ma journée


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

elle est toujours en cododo chez elle, il ne faut pas trop en demander, on risque un blocage, elle a des grande difficultés à manger, mais on y arrive raisonnablement, un rien la perturbe, pour le reste, elle est adorable.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Même un début de yaourt et de compote ?


----------



## twilight (12 Octobre 2022)

j'ai une maman qui est venu allaiter son enfant pendant plus d'un an le midi sans soucis


----------



## Samantha6 (12 Octobre 2022)

Moi la petite est bien préparé par sa maman pour la reprise, elle prend les biberons sans problème, le papa prend le relais la nuit, elle mange de tout mixé car encore petite. Et je pense que le fait que maman part très sereine la fille reçoit toutes ces ondes positives.. Aucun pleur.. Mais j'ai biensur pris les devants pour ne pas avoir de demandes qui peuvent me perturber plus tard, j'ai expliqué que seulement les après le goûter en partant au travail et non pas le matin car je sors, je fais des activités et l'enfant a besoin aussi de faire cette différence entre maison et la maison de l'assmat. Au passage, je salue toutes ses personnes qui travaillent dans l'ombre, de nuit pour assurer une meilleure vie aux autres, j'admire leur courage et leur sacrifice.


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

mais si elle mange, mais pas beaucoup et refuse autre chose que les plats tout fait du commerce, pas grave, elle complète avec l'allaitement et depuis peu, la matin, avant de venir, elle mange des fruits, gateaux, ect... en plus de la tétée, tout va bien, elle grandit et grossit, il faut juste y aller très doucement pour la diversification alimentaire


----------



## zabeth 1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Dans les demandes "particulière, la dernière en date : 
"Bonjour, Parents d'un petite fille de 4 ans, nous cherchons une assistante maternelle pour garder notre fille lorsqu'elle est malade, que l'école ou le centre aéré sont fermé et pendant les vacances scolaire quelques jours.
Idéalement une assistante maternelle gardant déjà des enfants"
Et ben voyons, la petite est malade, on peut pas la mettre à l'école mais on peut la mettre chez une assistante maternelle, qu'elle refile sa crève à tous les autres enfants,
le centre aéré est fermé, ben...il est fermé, on prend des jours, ou on s'arrange avec la famille ou des amis (si pas de famille), le centre aéré prévient assez longtemps à l'avance quand il  est fermé, et pour l'école... comment font les autres parents ?
J'hallucine !!!


----------

